# Seed Banks



## Nova (Sep 7, 2007)

So im curious as to what other trustworthy seed banks are out there. I know alot of bank sell old stock or take awhile to ship, so what are some other trustworthy ones out there? Right now i ordered two strains from DrChronic.com, i ordered the DJ Shorts True Blueberry and the DJ Shorts Nirvana Super Girl (Feminised). Looking to buy a rather cheaper strain that i can test my grow room setup on....so if someone has any personal experience with seed bank, id like to know! DRC shipping just takes forever! ;-)


----------



## Nova (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone ever bought from Canadian-based LegendsSeeds.com? Good prices and it seems they have alot of strains that most other places are out-of-stock of!


----------



## Nova (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you to whoever moved this post!


----------



## dobbieman2259 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi try Dr. Greenthumb seeds they deliver worldwide too. Good Luck


----------

